# When to take Imodium?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Let's say you eat some food and think it might cause D. When is the best time to take Imodium to prevent D? Before or after you ate it? And 1 hour before/after? Or 2 hours? Or 4 hours?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

If you know you will get D by eating a certain food i'd suggest taking the Immodium before eating it. How much before and how many immodium will depend on the situation, some people need more, some people need less. I'd suggest atleast an hour or 2 before eating the D causing food. So that way the immodium has time to work. BUt you might have to do some experimenting on the amount of pills it will take to stop your D.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I say the same as the first responder


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will try that! I would have guessed you should take it afterwards (that's what I've been doing), but you guys sound like you've experimented with this before!


----------



## 17713 (Jun 22, 2006)

I always take it before I eat so it has time to kick in. Usually about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by suffering:Thanks guys, I will try that! I would have guessed you should take it afterwards (that's what I've been doing), but you guys sound like you've experimented with this before!


No.. no.. no.. Imodium takes time to work. I would say if you are going out for dinner take two at lunchtime and one an hour before you eat. I also find advanced works better.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Suffering, you have to find what works best for you through trial and error. Everyone is different. I, for instance, have taken imodium for 19 years on a daily basis and If I took 2 at lunch, then another right before eating, I probably would not have a BM for days. For others 3 in this short period of time may not be enough. It's also important to add fiber, if possible, to maintain regularity. This is Especially important for us daily imodium users.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

About the Imodium Advanced... the only thing different between that and the regular Imodium is that it has an ingredient to prevent gas. They both have the same amount of the ingredient that stops D. But I've tried it anyways, and I think it actually increases my gas.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

The advanced makes me nauseous every time I take it. For some like Pooman it works better... Everyone is different.


----------

